# I have succumbed



## Bogstandard (Mar 25, 2008)

Well not really castings, but near enough.

Early last year I wanted to make a slide valve marine engine, but after contacting the chappie on the URL I have put in here, about his laser cut parts (I hate making such things as levers and cranks, not that I can't do it, it is just a mild hate thing). To chop down a long story, this chap said that he might not get any more done and he had none in stock.
Anyway, this last weekend, he contacts me to say he has a few more in stock, he has found a better supplier.
Bits duly ordered, and because I had asked previously, he included the plans free.
Not for building now, it will be put away for when I feel like it.

It was because of this none availability, that I designed and built my own piston valve one last year.

http://www.steamech.com:80/marine-engine-model.htm

A definite easy way to get a good looking useable engine if you have a bit of rough stuff and fasteners in stock.

John


----------



## Powder keg (Mar 25, 2008)

Those are very nice looking engines. I'd like to have a go at that traction engine)

Wes


----------



## Bogstandard (Mar 25, 2008)

Wes,

Eight bucks for the plans, and I am sure you know someone that could cnc mill the patterns for the bits, and get them cast.

Just the platework and boiler to sort out, the rest should be straight forwards machining.

John


----------



## bentprop (Mar 25, 2008)

Oddly enough,I was looking at the same site a couple of days ago.I live in the same city,yet had never heard of him.I believe a local school ran evening classes a few years ago,building a similar traction engine.Unfortunately,it folded through lack of support.How many engines were actually finished I don't know.
I'm tempted by the marine engine,but being "financially challenged",I may have to forgo the luxury of the laser cut parts.


----------

